# '01 Altima Stalls @ High Speed



## Finns (Aug 8, 2006)

Going from one freeway exit to another at 55 mph the car stalled as daughter was going up to normal (70 mph) speed. Pulled over to shoulder shut off car. Waited 2 minutes (?) and started back up but stalled/ran so poor she barely got passed the gaurd rail to pull off the shoulder of the highway. No check engine lights or such stuff. Help! It is still there. Will get a tow truck in the am.

Finns.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

check for oil in the distributor.


----------



## Finns (Aug 8, 2006)

Need to edit this post. Wrong year on car. It's an '02. Can't find the edit button (?).

Finns


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

dont the 02's have a lot of maf problems?


----------



## Finns (Aug 8, 2006)

OBD code P0733. Put in two quarts of oil and it seems to run like a champ. (wifes car)

Finns.


----------

